# Not being able to sleep at night



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

For the past week I've not once fallen asleep before 2 o clock. Wtf is wrong with me ! Really pissing me off as I'm up at 7 so only been getting 5 hours sleep a night.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

If you drink lots of tea and coffee through the day, swap it for water/juice for a week. See how you get on.

Still bad then try 'over the counter' sleep-aid. Hope this helps


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Do you have something on your mind that is worrying you?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you drink things with caffeine you will become de-sensitised, so it doesn't keep you awake apart from needing the loo in the middle of the night! If an active mind is keeping you awake, try listening to music. I can usually fall asleep before the first track ends.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

I find reading helps me get to sleep very quickly.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You could read one of my How Tos - the one about the window cable replacement is bound to send you off 

I had that for ages once - it's often caused by stress over some issue or other. Sleeping potions can help but it's the root cause that's the issue. Are you finding you grind your teeth? Ridges on the inside of your cheeks are an indication - also a sign of stress. I thought I had toothache once until that was pointed out - then it clicked for me I was stressed out from a previous attempt to steal my car off the drive and not properly relaxing. Funnily, once I realised how things were connected, the problems went away :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> For the past week I've not once fallen asleep before 2 o clock. Wtf is wrong with me ! Really pissing me off as I'm up at 7 so only been getting 5 hours sleep a night.


Most of us over estimate the amount of sleep we need and unless there is an underlying medical reason, five hours of sleep/night is adequate especially in summer when the nights are shorter.

After a week of less sleep you may now go to bed wondering if you'll fall asleep before 2am, which of course will keep you awake.

Keep your bedroom clean and tidy, throw the telly out if you have one in there and open a window to let some fresh air in. Two hours before bed time turn the telly off, turn the computer off and put your mobile into flight mode so you won't get disturbed. Then have one beer (no more than that and no other alcohol!) and a relaxing bath. If you want to read a bit make it a relaxing novel; no crime stories, no political stuff and no subject you need to learn/prepare for next day.

Night, night, sleep well [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Tonksy, it's this wedding isn't it bud? The sleepless nights pondering how much she is going to spend on the credit cards and all of that interest mounting up for the next five years working day and night trying to work it off while she builds up more on store cards and kids clothes.............sleep well bud :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Tonksy, it's this wedding isn't it bud? The sleepless nights pondering how much she is going to spend on the credit cards and all of that interest mounting up for the next five years working day and night trying to work it off while she builds up more on store cards and kids clothes.............sleep well bud :lol:


Wtf gazzer, I'm 22 and never once mentioned getting married lol or that I have kids lol. We don't even have credit cards 

Got a few things on my mind ( that I won't share as gazza seems to stalk me) so could be that. I've tried listening to the radio but just find myself singing along to the songs I stead of goig to sleep :roll:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

fishface said:


> Do you have something on your mind that is worrying you?


Ye theTT :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Tonksy, it's this wedding isn't it bud? The sleepless nights pondering how much she is going to spend on the credit cards and all of that interest mounting up for the next five years working day and night trying to work it off while she builds up more on store cards and kids clothes.............sleep well bud :lol:
> ...


You have this all to come bud Rolf, you coming Friday night or just on the day Saturday m8?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


What you on about mate ? You been sniffing something illegal ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Only on a day with a y in it lol........Hahn now how can you be certain that ya not dreaming all of this right now?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hot toddy after a hot bath works well - or so I was told!!!

Took me three days to finish the hot bath


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm like this as well mate, sometimes I feel great on 5hrs kip and other times Im falling asleep driving to work after 8hrs sleep. Iv never been one to drop off straight to sleep as my head hits the pillow other than when I'm pissed! And I can't do that every night otherwise the missus bangs on about me snoring! :lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

J•RED said:


> I'm like this as well mate, sometimes I feel great on 5hrs kip and other times Im falling asleep driving to work after 8hrs sleep. Iv never been one to drop off straight to sleep as my head hits the pillow other than when I'm pissed! And I can't do that every night otherwise the missus bangs on about me snoring! :lol:


haha, once I've had a drink im asleep before I make it into the bedroom :lol:

Im guessing its only going to get worse with the warm weather :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Im guessing its only going to get worse with the warm weather :?


Why are you setting yourself up to it? :roll:

Relax in the knowledge that your body gets the sleep it needs 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

grasmere said:


> Hot toddy after a hot bath works well - or so I was told!!!
> 
> Took me three days to finish the hot bath


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

You could always type in the search function 'What colour should I paint my calipers'

Reading those threads usually sends me off.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

try masturbating, i always fall asleep after a wank. :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Try taking Melatonin, works wonders for me and just basically tops up your natural levels, meaning you feel tired enough to sleep at the right time. I take 3mg about 2 hours before bed.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

alun said:


> try masturbating, i always fall asleep after a wank. :lol:


I thought this very early on in the thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's a lot of honesty in this thread :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> For the past week I've not once fallen asleep before 2 o clock. Wtf is wrong with me ! Really pissing me off as I'm up at 7 so only been getting 5 hours sleep a night.


Know what you mean. Loads going on at present, mainly work related, issues with staff etc, major probs getting off to sleep, still watching clock around midnight, and wake up around 04:30 every day. End up getting up and doing e-mails etc, and heading for the office once tubes are running.

Funny thing is, not actually feeling tired.


----------



## darrenmk (Apr 12, 2012)

Suffered a lot with insomnia in the past. Cured it with 5HTP

Order some from amazon - it works a treat and does not give me any side effects / or grogginess next day etc. In fact it doesnt even make you feel tired - it just enables you to fall asleep at the right time

take one or two a couple of hours before bedtime - cant recommend it enough ...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Strength-Griffo ... B0089EBZ76


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

darrenmk said:


> Suffered a lot with insomnia in the past. Cured it with 5HTP
> 
> Order some from amazon - it works a treat and does not give me any side effects


From the interweb:

_5-HTP (5-Hydroxytryptophan) is a chemical by-product of the protein building block L-tryptophan. It is also produced commercially from the seeds of an African plant (Griffonia simplicifolia).

Don't use 5-HTP until more is known. 5-HTP might be UNSAFE. Some people who have taken it have come down with eosinophilia-myalgia syndrome (EMS), a serious condition involving extreme muscle tenderness (myalgia) and blood abnormalities (eosinophilia). Some people think the EMS might be caused by an accidental ingredient (contaminant) in some 5-HTP products. But there is not enough scientific evidence to know if EMS is caused by 5-HTP, a contaminant, or some other factor. Until more is known, avoid taking 5-HTP.

5-HTP is used for sleep disorders, depression, anxiety, migraine and tension-type headaches, fibromyalgia, binge eating associated with obesity, premenstrual syndrome (PMS), premenstrual dysphoric disorder (PMDD), attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), and along with prescription drugs to treat seizure disorder and Parkinson's disease._

So I'd suggest to exercise care with that stuff


----------



## darrenmk (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes I saw that article but the fact that so many people around the world take it with no issues and also that for every bad comment there are 100's of good comments, I started taking it and have done (on and off) for years, with no issues.

You could go round trawling for bad comments on everything, from fluoride in water, to alcohol, to fructose, to sweeteners in low calorie drinks etc - the list is endless 
It works for me and thousands of others and is also available in nearly every health shop and chemist around the country, as well as most large supermarkets

I do appreciate why you posted that, but end of the day, you pays yer money and takes yer choices


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

darrenmk said:


> I do appreciate why you posted that, but end of the day, you pays yer money and takes yer choices


Of course you do Darren and I appreciate this.

I just thought that with me working in the field of health, well-being and fitness, also teaching healthy living, I ought to point out that 5-HTP is still researched upon and the the last word has not been spoken regarding its safety.



darrenmk said:


> fluoride in water, to alcohol, to fructose, to sweeteners in low calorie drinks etc - the list is endless


I could comment on all of these but this of course has nothing to do with insomnia :wink:


----------



## darrenmk (Apr 12, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> I could comment on all of these but this of course has nothing to do with insomnia :wink:


Of course you could that's why I posted them :roll: but that would be admitting that nearly every single thing we eat or take during normal life,carries a risk.
Being a health expert I'm surprised that you didn't comment on the advice to wank yourself to sleep or even worse, to take alcohol before bed :mrgreen: [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

darrenmk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I could comment on all of these but this of course has nothing to do with insomnia :wink:
> ...


ahh now twanking is physical excersise i guess so must be good for ones self (what i tell the mrs anyway) :lol: :lol: now regarding alcohol i have been led to believe that a glass of red wine is also good for you and naturally helps to induce sleep. the other three glasses of the bottle are taken earlier on of course....zzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well lets just discuss the alcohol, Darren and Gary :roll:

I agree that one, I'm saying *ONE*, glass of red wine in the evening is good for you and may help you sleep. More than one glass will cause you to have a restless night.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well lets just discuss the alcohol, Darren and Gary :roll:

I agree that one, I'm saying *ONE*, glass of red wine in the evening is good for you and may help you sleep. More than one glass will cause you to have a restless night.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Well lets just discuss the alcohol, Darren and Gary :roll:
> 
> I agree that one, I'm saying *ONE*, glass of red wine in the evening is good for you and may help you sleep. More than one glass will cause you to have a restless night.


i get five hours a night np's Dani and always awake for 5.30am and at work for 7am latest. sometimes at end of the month i am down to 4hrs a night due to work commitments.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Well lets just discuss the alcohol, Darren and Gary :roll:
> 
> I agree that one, I'm saying *ONE*, glass of red wine in the evening is good for you and may help you sleep. More than one glass will cause you to have a restless night.


i get five hours a night np's Dani and always awake for 5.30am and at work for 7am latest. sometimes at end of the month i am down to 4hrs a night due to work commitments.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

They say pissed people often repeat themselves.................. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do they say this?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Do they say this? :lol: :lol:


----------

